# DreamChi St Patricks Coat



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i made this as a request from a client :] she wanted it to take her chi to the parade










:blob8:


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

That's so cool, you are very talented. I wish I could make mine some clothes.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

very cute!!!! She will be the "Grand Doggie" of the parade.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks guys!!! Hehe siggy fairy Jan!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cool!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Cool!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yea! Now her chi wont get pinched rofl!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks so nice and festive!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

So cute and festive!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So cute! Good job pidge!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

So cute! Great fabric. That collar's going to be nice if this weather keeps up.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks everyone!!! and yes she picked it with the collar because of this cold cold weather!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Great job!! The client should be thrilled.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lulu'smom said:


> Great job!! The client should be thrilled.


yea she is! i need to make a bigger one for her but she loved how it came out! :coolwink:


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

O wow  thats so pretty! You are so talented 


x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Teddy76 said:


> O wow  thats so pretty! You are so talented
> 
> 
> x


Thank u! Wait till the Xmas ones! Haha ^_^


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Love this!!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Love this!!!!


Thanks Sherri! ^_^


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow, that came out great .


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

CuddlesMom said:


> Wow, that came out great .


thanks angela


----------



## lori+bambi (Mar 20, 2014)

I would love that!! So cute


Lori n my pup bambi


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lori+bambi said:


> I would love that!! So cute
> 
> 
> Lori n my pup bambi


Thanks a bunch


----------

